# Send in your photos for the 2015 HALLOWEEN HAUNT CALENDAR!



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

OK people, this is it - PHOTO SUBMISSIONS ARE NOW BEING ACCEPTED FOR THE 2015 HALLOWEEN HAUNT CALENDAR!! This will be the 7th year for the haunt calendar and it promises to be the BEST YET! Make sure you DON'T MISS OUT on being a part of this incredible showcase of haunts from all across the UNITED STATES, CANADA and INTERNATIONAL! Full info and photo submission guidelines are available on the website.

www.HalloweenHauntCalendar.com


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Time to start sorting through haunt photos so we can get one sent in, and hopefully earlier than we did last year:jol:


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I promise not to send our pictures after the deadline this year!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Hey Hector! I'll send a few in this week. I hope to get in your fantastic Calendar again this year!


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

For sure!! I do try really hard to include one photo form everyone that submits - no one gets left out!!! I had over 110 photos in last years's calendar and even had to add pages to fit them all in!


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

The hard part was choosing only four ... I didn't realise how much I had done over the years!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Ta Da! They're on their way to you Hector!


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

I have never sent pictures for the calender, but I might this year, I received it as a gift from Pumpkin5 and love it, I need to go through my pictures,


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

Bethene said:


> I have never sent pictures for the calender, but I might this year, I received it as a gift from Pumpkin5 and love it, I need to go through my pictures,


That would be GREAT! Glad you liked it. There is such a huge assortment of awesome haunts sent in every year.


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

*ONLY 28 DAYS to DEADLINE* for photo submissions for the *2015 HALLOWEEN HAUNT CALENDAR!!! DON'T DELAY* and get your photos in now for guaranteed placement! Check out the website for full info and photo submission guidelines. *SEND IN YOUR PHOTOS NOW!*

www.HalloweenHauntCalendar.com


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Sent:biggrinkin:


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

Well this is it! *LAST DAY* to submit photos for the *2015 HALLOWEEN HAUNT CALENDAR!* You have until midnight tonight to get them in so if want to be a part of this incredible showcase on International haunters *DON'T DELAY!!* Full photo submission info and guidelines can be found on the website&#8230; www.HalloweenHauntCalendar.com

After today I will be going full steam on selecting photos and designing the page layouts with the plan being to go to print mid-September so the calendar will be ready to ship October 1st! Pre-order info will be going up on the website very soon and any pre-orders placed before October 1st will be the first to have their calendars shipped out.

So again, today is the day. Get your photos in!!


----------



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

Sent mine in a couple of days ago. I hope you got them!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I was just thinking about doing this the other day. Now I need to get off my butt and select a photo or two for you


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:I already sent my photos in long ago....but FYI, on the Haunt Calendar 2014, August is Pumpkin5 month! Yay! Check your calendars for my SAM prop in the lower right corner!


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

roxyblue said:


> i was just thinking about doing this the other day. Now i need to get off my butt and select a photo or two for you


HURRY! Hurry now!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

We're looking through photos right now:jol:


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Okay, photos are on their way with about 55 minutes to spare

And my apologies - I sent more than four because I missed seeing the "max of 3-4" recommendation on your web site.


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

*The 2015 Halloween Haunt Calendar is now available for pre-order!* I've created a new thread under the Sponsor and Vendor Forum.

*2015 HALLOWEEN HAUNT CALENDAR: Order Now!!*


----------

